# decent trailer for my needs?



## dvellone (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...carry-on-trailer-reg-no-floor-trailer-1000215

I've been looking at this trailer for hauling lumber with my 4 cyl. Highlander. It's gross capacity specs meet my Highlander's gross towing capacity, and the 4x8 dimension works well for me. I can weld whatever I need to improve it. 

Anybody use one of these trailers and have an opinion? Thanks


----------



## bogydave (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats a "light duty" trailer. IMO
Will work ok but fire wood is heavy.
But if it works for your needs, go for it. Meets your weight requirements.

There are several single axle trailers that handle 3500 lbs.
Don't have to load it totally full to meet your weight limits. 
Craigs list a good place to look too. Got mine for $1200

I just like heavy duty trailers for handling fire wood. They handle abuse of throwing rounds/splits & rough roads/terrain better.
It is easy to over load a trailer with green wood, even dry wood adds up the weight pretty quick.
I'm a "Don't mind the mule, load the wagon" type guy. 3500 lbs really means add air to the tires if they look low when loaded.
Others here are more conservative & it may be better to get their opinions.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree about trailer being heavier for wood. Rule of thumb with a trailer....you will overload it.



look at these. good trailers for the buck.
http://www.kaufmantrailers.com/heav...atalog/Single-Landscape-Utility-Trailers-c60/


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 29, 2011)

I think trailers are often worth looking at used--although they hold their value fairly well, better units can be had for the same price as new and there's not much to go wrong (that cannot be immediately seen).

S


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a folding trailer from Harbor Freight.  
It's nice for hauling 4x8 sheets of stuff, but it only has a 1000 lb capacity, I think.
When I got some drywall, I recall figuring out how many I could haul.

One thing that's nice about this one is the enclosed wiring.


----------



## KarlP (Mar 30, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I have a folding trailer from Harbor Freight.
> It's nice for hauling 4x8 sheets of stuff, but it only has a 1000 lb capacity, I think.



I've had my Long Chih folding trailer for over a dozen years now.  The price performance of these crappy trailers is unbelievable.  I've put tens of thousands of miles on mine and its been over its rated capacity at least 1/4 of those miles. 

Step 1. When you wear out the tires, upgrade from load range B 4.8x8 to load range D 5.7x8 tires which are rated to over 1000lbs each.
Step 2. When you drag the fenders on bumps when overweight with oversized tires, upgrade to their 3 leaf springs.
Step 3. When you bend the 750kg rated axle hitting a large pothole, upgrade to a 2000lb axle/Dexter hub kit from redtrailer.com

I suggest trying to avoid the step where you track down the importer (Armor Rex) to buy a replacement rear beam for $20 when someone rear ends you at a red light.  That would have totaled a welded trailer it only took $20, two wrenches, and a few minutes with a 3lb hammer to fix.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Karl, it sounds like you've put it through its paces!
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## lukem (Mar 30, 2011)

I personally would go for a 60" wide trailer.  I have a 48" and it works good for the ATV and mower, but I always wish it was a little wider when I use it with my truck (can't see it in the mirrors).


----------



## dvellone (Mar 31, 2011)

I probably should have explained better...

I'm not hauling any firewood with the trailer. It's use would be primarily when I need a a few bales of hay, a few sheets of plywood, or a small lumber order from the mill 12 miles down the road and don't want to wait to tag along with another delivery. When I'm in need of a large order of lumber I get it delivered. So far I've been throwing the lumber on the rack which has a tiny weight limit and is just a pita. And 8 footers have to sit on the center console if I want to put them in the vehicle. 

Also, as I mentioned this is a 4 cyl. and a large empty trailer with a nice deck would just about exceed the towing limit. I've got well over 100k on this rig and over-taxing the tranny isn't worth it. 

Just wondering if anybody has experience with this trailer. For $369. I doubt I'd I'd be able to get a decent axle, all the steel and weld it myself.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 31, 2011)

dvellone said:
			
		

> So far I've been throwing the lumber on the rack which has a tiny weight limit and is just a pita.



lol, I have dents in the roof of the suburban from stacks of 16 ft 2x12s bouncing on the rack.  I think little trailers are great but would get one with a long enough tongue for the longer lumber.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 31, 2011)

You might want to check Cl for a decent used one. I picked this up for $300 smackers, and it seems to be much heavier duty than the ones I found at tractor supply/harbor freight, etc..
Its 4 X 8 with 1500 GVW


----------



## dvellone (Mar 31, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> You might want to check Cl for a decent used one. I picked this up for $300 smackers, and it seems to be much heavier duty than the ones I found at tractor supply/harbor freight, etc..
> Its 4 X 8 with 1500 GVW



I've been checking cl regularly around my general area and so far most folks have been asking for barely less than their original purchase price.


----------



## dvellone (Mar 31, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> dvellone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from a kindred spirit - I'm the guy at hd that folks leaving the store gawk at while I'm tying on my load.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 31, 2011)

dvellone said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, so you were the guy that I spotted the other day. 




An oldie, but goodie.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 31, 2011)

dvellone said:
			
		

> Nice to hear from a kindred spirit - I'm the guy at hd that folks leaving the store gawk at while I'm tying on my load.



Reminds me of this load from HD.  Probably about the most volume you are going to see on a 5x8 trailer and entertained a bunch of gawkers.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Apr 1, 2011)

What about an old military trailer? The M105A2 looks pretty solid.  I've got an old M100 "jeep" trailer that is only rated at 500 to 750 pounds but between that and the back of the SUV I figure I can get a 1/2 cord at a time.  Plus with 16" wheels it can go anywhere the truck can go. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/M105A2-trailer-...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0e373d32

Just reread your post and realized you've got a smaller vehical, but others might be able to use this.


----------



## dvellone (Apr 1, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> dvellone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The tie-down job is particularly well thought out!


----------



## certified106 (Apr 1, 2011)

Honestly to me it seems like it's a bit light for hauling wood unless you only plan on hauling small amounts at a time. 
This is what I use and I can get a cord on this trailer easily.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...CpgnClick&intv_id=15001&mpe_id=12075&cm_cr=No Campaign-_-Web Activity-_-Cross Sell Up Sell-_-ProductDetail_Espot1-_-Carry-On Trailer® Wood Floor Trailer, 2340 lb. Capacity


----------



## dvellone (Apr 1, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> Honestly to me it seems like it's a bit light for hauling wood unless you only plan on hauling small amounts at a time.
> This is what I use and I can get a cord on this trailer easily.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/traile...CpgnClick&intv_id=15001&mpe_id=12075&cm_cr=No Campaign-_-Web Activity-_-Cross Sell Up Sell-_-ProductDetail_Espot1-_-Carry-On Trailer® Wood Floor Trailer, 2340 lb. Capacity



nice, but it exceeds my budget and how much weight I want to pull with the highlander. This vehicle really has no balls whatsoever, and even though with a towing package it's max capacity is 3000lb that would be a big strain on the transmission. 
A larger capacity trailer would just be a greater temptation to over burden our family car.


----------



## treehackers (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure of your location but the Lowes in our area is having a sale that ends today. 5x8 mesh floor trailer with ramp $528.00 - $200 off. With the 10% off coupon the total is $475.20. I bought one 4 days ago. The key is to buy it online so there is no sales tax.


----------

